# conibear question



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

just wondering what your thoughts were about spray painting you conibears.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

i did it... i mean i don't know a lot about trapping. learn more and more everyday, but seems like someone on this forum told me that it wouldnt hurt any, so i did.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd speed dip them first then if you wanted to paint them I don't think it would hurt.

xdeano


----------



## travis171 (Sep 4, 2009)

i personally wouldnt spray paint my traps.... i like to keep as much non-natural scent off my traps as i can...even for *****... you can try it though


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I dyed mine and then sprayed painted them last year, works good


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

I know people who do that to there snares so why not do it to a body grip trapp??


----------

